# Be carefull Turkey hunters



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A Ross county man was shot in the head by another Turkey hunter yesterday..The man was shot while he was setting up a decoy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good lord, that is messed up. You'd ahve to eb w/in 40 yards of the dec. Why in the heck didnt the shooter see the guy?-There may be a little more behind the scenes stuff on this one. Jack, keep us updated.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have heard of similar accidents in other years as amazing as it sounds. Although I am not a turkey hunter I am an avid deer hunter and thus I can recognize the precautions that need to be followed. Quite simply there are just some people out there that way to careless with a weapon in their hand. A buddy of mine had one of his decoys shot a couple of years ago while sitting about 20 yards away. He watched as this guy started stalking toward him through this clearing. He thought the guy must have spotted some birds that were just on the other side of the ridge from his point of view. A short time later this other hunter sticks his head up over the ridge and plugs his decoy. Naturally my buddy went over and ripped this hunter a new one for shooting at the decoy. The guy was very apologetic. To top it all off the decoy that he shot was a hen decoy.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I , for one think a person who shoots that carelessy should be charged with attempted murder? Maybe if the law pursued stuipidity we would eventuall "thin" the herd??  Just more fodder for the "anti's" to foam about!These idiots, not the anti's, will be the catalyst to more laws and rules.The "anti's" are idiots already!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Went Turkey hunting for the first time on Monday and called in one but didn't get a shot. I called in one this morning and he got behind me somehow and spotted me. I was very upset but I guess I should be happy I called in two for it being my first time. I have no clue what I am doing but I had two respond to my calling. I got the fever now but won't be able to go out again for another two weeks. Do Turkeys always shut up around 10:00 am on a hot day? It seems like they disappeared. Does anyone recommend a good ground blind but not a pop up. I have a 6 foot one and I think 27 inches high but I want something hire to conceal me. Any help would be beneficial. I thought about going out and buying a hen decoy but don't know if I want to after this thread. I hunt public land so this has me thinking.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

That is crazy about the hunter being shot. 
I also went out for the first time monday and when i got ready i walked about 50 yrds from my truck and hit the call just to see if i could a respond and a turkey within a 100 yrds answered so i set up off this old haul road (could still see my truck) and the bird walked out in front of my truck if i would have taken the shot i would have had my truck as a back stop. well that bird got to walk b/c wants he seen my truck he was out. and today i called in one but lost my chance when a hen on another ridge started calling and their when that bird.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was hunting with a good friend of mine that owned a bowshop in Grove City when he was shot by another turkey hunter.

It was from much less than 40 yds, and he was shooting at the eye hole in my friends face mask, he thought it was a turkeys head.

I will NEVER understand how someone could mistake a person for a turkey, there is NO excuse.

Kim


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There are idiots out there who are so keyed up to shoot someting they will shoot at anything. These guys who do this should be arrested and their hunting privileges be taken away for life. A friend of mine told me of a guy he used to work with that would go hunting and if he didn't get anything he would shoot at anything on the way in. He would shoot birds , dogs, cats or anything that came along. He would say " I just gotta kill something." Needless to say this guy had a mental problem of some kind and shouldn't be hunting at all. Be careful out there guys because you don't know what kind of a nut you may meet up with in the field.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

The guy in ross county was my buddie's uncle. I talked to my friend yesterday and said they moved his uncle condition to fair. He will more than likely lose one eye, optical nerve was destroyed, but should heal up fine besides that.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

My dad and brother were shot while fall hunting for turkeys. Dad still has the pellets in him. He got most of the shot due to him picking my bother up and throwing him over a log. Yes the guy keep shooting as my father and brother climbed over the log that they were setting against. 
I have had a few idiots try and sneak up on me while I was calling. I just wonder how in the world they think that they can sneak up on a turkey. Even had one of my decoys shot by a guy on a four wheeler. 
Every year there is someone that gets shot during spring season. One needs to be very careful out there in the woods.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

talk about idiots i was shot at in my treestand this past fall bow hunting. i even waved at the guy b4 i heard the familiar whiz. i have been shot at 3 times while in the woods, thank god i wasnt hit. the first time i was in complete orange and it was someone in our group. last time i hunted with that group. well good luck every one out thier and be safe


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The penalties associated with shooting another hunter will vary with each circumstance and the particular judge hearing the case.

In my buddies case, the guy that shot him was fined $250, $100 suspended, 30 days in jail, all suspended, and loss of hunting privileges until he took a hunter safety course.

The judges reasoning was that he did not believe that the man intentionally shot another hunter and as such it must be a accident. He said that he would levy a heavier penalty against a poacher (intentional act) than someone that accidentally shoots another hunter.

Kim


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone Heard About An 'accidental' Shooting Down In Jackson County???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Back in the late '60's my dad went on his 1st (and last) turkey hunt with a guide. It was a business thing. Anyway, I think it was actually the guide who got shot & killed. Can't remember exactly, but what happened was whoever it was who got killed (head shot), was in a depression. Maybe they dug it out, or something, but all that was exposed was his camoflaged head, he was in some bushes & using a call. So the hunter who shot him saw a turkey sized object moving in a bush, making turkey calls. Just looks like a recipe for disaster.... 
Also not everyone has great vision, especially in the brush. One needs to exercise caution before taking the shot & also consider if you look like a "turkey" in your blind too. It must be a terrible load to to carry if you shoot someone by accident. 
Oh, no my dad didn't shoot the guy, but he stayed with the body for hours while the rest went for the authorities. I know if affected him deeply. Obviously this was before cell phones, etc.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't understand how someone could mistake a man for a turkey. The turkey hunter being dressed in complete camo and the turkey being black and dark brown with the hens having blue heads and gobblers red and white heads, I have been taught to identify my target first and I still have'nt seen any turkeys wearing camo or orange deer....just don't understand it.


----------

